# Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (SmackDown Women’s Championship) - WrestleMania



## Dolorian

Bring it, should be a good highly physical match. 

I am not counting out the possibility of Sasha being added to make it a triple threat tho.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Sasha will definitely be added to this match. She's already casually talking about it on social media and Charlotte mentioned her tonight.


----------



## Whoanma

Charlotte should definitely bring back Ken to the party, and introduce him properly to Sasha as well.


----------



## Upstart474

Why do I think Becky will be added to the match at Wrestlemania just like before?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Don't care. Unless Sasha is added.


----------



## deadcool

Sounds good. Hopefully Rousey squashes Flair for the title.


----------



## Ordar

Nobody wants to see, or cares about this match. Both are dislikable egomaniacs. They need to either make it a 1 min squash win for Ronda, or add Sasha or the crowd will turn on the match.
There’s no way it main events one of the nights as it stands


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Ordar said:


> Nobody wants to see, or cares about this match. Both are dislikable egomaniacs. They need to either make it a 1 min squash win for Ronda, or add Sasha or the crowd will turn on the match.
> There’s no way it main events one of the nights as it stands


Just like the crowd turned on them at Survivor Series? Pretty sure there was a loud this is awesome chant. The only way this match could be hijacked is if Becky was still out of action and teasing a return -- just like she did at last year's Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania and Money in the Bank.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

The Sasha tease gives indication that she might be added sure but then again she's left with nobody otherwise.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Quintessential Mark said:


> The Sasha tease gives indication that she might be added sure but then again she's left with nobody otherwise.


There are plenty of options in the women's division for Sasha to face at Mania, and the story could simply be that she's never won at Mania. Bayley (an obvious one), Asuka (with both looking for their first Mania win), Rhea, Alexa (who she struggled against in the past), Lita, a returning Trish, etc. With two nights to fill, and a thin men's roster on the SmackDown side, there's no excuse for there to not be at least five women's matches on the Mania card, two of them non-title. But the fact that Charlotte namedropped Sasha tonight suggests that Sasha's at least a contingency plan if the crowd doesn't continue (after tonight) to be on Ronda's side in the babyface role against Charlotte.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I'm looking forward to this one.

I remember they had an awesome match at Survivor Series 2018 (before the DQ finish), so this one has the potential to be a really good main event 

This is obviously me assuming that Ronda Rousey will be ready in the ring by then.

For the record, I'm definitely cool with Sasha Banks being added to the match. She's another great female wrestler who deserves to be in this main event!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

ThirdMan said:


> There are plenty of options in the women's division for Sasha to face at Mania, and the story could simply be that she's never won at Mania. Bayley (an obvious one), Asuka (with both looking for their first Mania win), Rhea, Alexa (who she struggled against in the past), Lita, a returning Trish, etc. With two nights to fill, and a thin Men's Roster on the SmackDown side, there's no excuse for there to not be at least five women's matches on the Mania card, two of them non-title. But the fact that Charlotte namedropped Sasha tonight suggests that Sasha's at least a contingency plan if the crowd doesn't continue (atter tonight) to be on Ronda's side in the babyface role against Charlotte.


I think Alexa should get the Raw Title program with Lynch while Ronda/Charlotte remains the plan since they wanted that at WM35 until Becky got too over, Sasha would be undercarding otherwise.


----------



## TheGunnShow

Asuka vs Ronda (with Asuka winning) would be way better.


----------



## ThirdMan

TheGunnShow said:


> Asuka vs Ronda (with Asuka winning) would be way better.


That'd certainly be a great match, but you're living in a fantasy land if you think it'd be booked at Mania, especially with Asuka going over against a returning Ronda. But by all means, write that fan-fiction.


The Quintessential Mark said:


> I think Alexa should get the Raw Title program with Lynch while Ronda/Charlotte remains the plan since they wanted that at WM35 until Becky got too over, Sasha would be undercarding otherwise.


I think it's blatantly obvious what Becky's match is at this point (otherwise they would've done her vs Ronda), so you'll probably have to come up with another direction for Alexa. And whoever isn't in the Night 1 main event with Charlotte and Ronda is going to be in the middle of the show, regardless.


----------



## thorn123

Make it a shoot match


----------



## adamclark52

I'm sold!


----------



## LethalWeapon

No buys. Fuck Ronda, fuck Chuck. Fuck Smackdown women's division


----------



## THE_OD

I really dont get this. They had a perfect story setup with Becky. They have unfinished business and could perfectly build on the botched finish of their last match.


----------



## Blonde

thorn123 said:


> Make it a shoot match


I hope it's a shoot fight. I can't imagine Ronda is too enthused over her newborn being insulted on live television by someone who had to get multiple surgeries in an attempt to stop looking like Ric.


----------



## laurelhenessy

I expect some _salty fans_ of a certain wrestler to be in this thread soon.

Good decision. Their Survivor Series match was a banger.


----------



## Rhetro

The Boy Wonder said:


> Just like the crowd turned on them at Survivor Series? Pretty sure there was a loud this is awesome chant. The only way this match could be hijacked is if Becky was still out of action and teasing a return -- just like she did at last year's Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania and Money in the Bank.


Bro wwe pipes in audio full time now for every broadcast you keep rr hear much of a natural reaction.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Dolorian said:


> Bring it, should be a good highly physical match.
> 
> I am not counting out the possibility of Sasha being added to make it a triple threat tho.



Think of the symmetry.

The beautiful symmetry.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Don't care, I like Ronda, but I despise Charlotte. That match will definitely be a bathroom break...


----------



## toontownman

We are going to end up with Becky vs Ronda on night one and Charlotte vs Ronda on night two aren't we...


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

toontownman said:


> We are going to end up with Becky vs Ronda on night one and Charlotte vs Ronda on night two aren't we...


Didn't consider that. Ric can squash both of them and have both of the straps after the two nights. I wouldn't put it out of the question with WWE's protection of her.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Whether she chose Charlotte or Becky, all boring for me, personally. Meh. If they add Sasha, I’m a fan of Sasha and wouldn’t mind it, but, she’s not going to win, so, seems like a useless move. I’d rather see Sasha in her own one in one match.


----------



## Brodus Clay

lol


----------



## CinderMustang

Catalanotto said:


> Whether she chose Charlotte or Becky, all boring for me, personally. Meh. If they add Sasha, I’m a fan of Sasha and wouldn’t mind it, but, she’s not going to win, so, seems like a useless move. I’d rather see Sasha in her own one in one match.


No link but who’s on your image ?


----------



## Flawlessstuff

Ronda chose the person that will make her the babyface. I mean even Eva marie will get a face reaction against Flair.


----------



## deadcool

Ordar said:


> Nobody wants to see, or cares about this match. Both are dislikable egomaniacs. They need to either make it a 1 min squash win for Ronda, or add Sasha or the crowd will turn on the match.
> There’s no way it main events one of the nights as it stands


Ronda Rousey for sure is main eventing Wrestlemania Day 1. Whether Sasha gets added to the match or not.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CinderMustang said:


> No link but who’s on your image ?


You mean my avatar or signature pic? I’m assuming you mean one of those lol, it’s random art I found on Pinterest that resembles me so I liked it  Not sure of the artists, it was posted by people who had found them online.


----------



## Chris22

I don't really like either woman but it is what it is. So, it looks like Charlotte/Ronda & Becky/Bianca at this year's WM. We'll for sure get Becky/Ronda at next year's WM...if they manage to keep them apart and continue to tease it all during the year.


----------



## Leviticus

I was thing Rousey would go after Becky, since Becky pinned her a in the three way and her shoulder was up. Already an angle there, which would leave charlotte to face Sasha.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I don't mind this match happening this year. Save Ronda vs Becky for LA next year with a long term story.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Lyynch said:


> I hope it's a shoot fight. I can't imagine Ronda is too enthused over her newborn being insulted on live television by someone who had to get multiple surgeries in an attempt to stop looking like Ric.


It could be a good match but it depends on how both women are feeling (and whether or not Ronda's gotten back into shape.) The way Ronda is so sensitive, and the way Charlotte rarely sells and often only worries about making herself good, it could get messy. If nothing else, it will probably be very physical. I don't care for the match or Charlotte getting another accolade so I just want it out the way already.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

The Boy Wonder said:


> Just like the crowd turned on them at Survivor Series? Pretty sure there was a loud this is awesome chant. The only way this match could be hijacked is if Becky was still out of action and teasing a return -- just like she did at last year's Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania and Money in the Bank.


Now if only the feud itself could garner any ounce of interest instead of being a bore fest with a stumbling, retired ufc fighter and an egomaniac that has to have every accolade under the sun.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

XDarkholmeX said:


> Now if only the feud itself could garner any ounce of interest instead of being a bore fest with a stumbling, retired ufc fighter and an egomaniac that has to have every accolade under the sun.


The feud won't garner much interest.

The only way they can change people's (not all) opinions is if they have an incredible match at WM. 

People had the same attitude before their Survivor Series match. By the end of it fans thought it was a great match. If they had a conclusive finish at Survivor Series it probably would've received 4.5-4.75 stars from Meltzer.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

The Boy Wonder said:


> The feud won't garner much interest.
> 
> The only way they can change people's (not all) opinions is if they have an incredible match at WM.
> 
> People had the same attitude before their Survivor Series match. By the end of it fans thought it was a great match. If they had a conclusive finish at Survivor Series it probably would've received 4.5-4.75 stars from Meltzer.


It'll probably be a very intense match that will get "this is awesome" chants. It's just the build that'll drag on.


----------



## Ordar

Both and completely unlikable and egotistical. Charlotte refuses to sell for anyone. Ronda doesn’t want to be there. Ronda picking Charlotte makes no sense. The feud has zero heat, and they stunk the place up at EC. Only way the match is at all interesting is if Ronda is booked to beat her in under a minute and Charlotte goes into business for herself and Ronda legit destroys her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There is literally no heat or anything at all with these two. But at the same time I guess there are no other women deserving of the Ronda match. Who are they going to put in there? Naomi? Please. Looking forward to Becky completing the circle and beating Ronda next year.


----------



## TD Stinger

It won't shock me if they add Sasha to this match. Charlotte called her out specifically on the SD after the Rumble before Ronda interrupted her. And when you look back just a year ago, the original plan wasn't a Triple Threat with Edge, Roman, and Bryan. But Vince wanted to shake things up, so it became a Triple Threat. I could see the same thing happening here.

The thing is a good match will cure all. If Ronda & Charlotte have a match like they had at Survivor Series in 2018, most will just focus on that. The thing is that I don't know if Ronda Rousey can "go" at that level.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Ronda should go in to business for herself and potato Charlotte and start throwing her around.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Ordar said:


> Both and completely unlikable and egotistical. Charlotte refuses to sell for anyone. Ronda doesn’t want to be there. Ronda picking Charlotte makes no sense. The feud has zero heat, and they stunk the place up at EC. Only way the match is at all interesting is if Ronda is booked to beat her in under a minute and Charlotte goes into business for herself and Ronda legit destroys her


Would have to wonder then if Vince would fire Rousey.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The only time Rousey would go into business for herself is in a match with Becky. It would be hilarious if she did that.


----------



## FrankieDs316

The story to this match hasn't been good, but they had such a fantastic match at Survivor Series 2018 that I am very excited for the match itself.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496967377447235588
This match just might be the Night 1 main event.


----------



## Blonde

The Boy Wonder said:


> The only time Rousey would go into business for herself is in a match with Becky. It would be hilarious if she did that.


The person who actually goes into business for herself is Botchlotte. The next time they have to do that table spot, Ronda is going to use legit force.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Lyynch said:


> The person who actually goes into business for herself is Botchlotte. The next time they have to do that table spot, Ronda is going to use legit force.


I doubt Ronda cared.


----------



## Blonde

The Boy Wonder said:


> I doubt Ronda cared.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495152309558464516


----------



## American_Nightmare

I can definitely see Charlotte going into business for herself.


----------



## DUD

I have no idea which way this is going to go and that's a compliment to the creative team.


----------



## justinkjones1993

I'm starting to think Charlotte is going over.


----------



## FrankieDs316

The match I think will open night 1 and if it’s anything like theirs Survivor Series 2018 match then it should be really good


----------



## DammitChrist

Lyynch said:


> The person who actually goes into business for herself is Botchlotte. The next time they have to do that table spot, Ronda is going to use legit force.


This makes no sense.

Charlotte Flair rarely even botches. 

It makes as little sense as other folks associating Sasha Banks for botching when she rarely does either.


----------



## TD Stinger

These 2 had a great match back in 2018 at Survivor Series. But, a lot of that was wrapped up in the emotion of Becky originally being booked for the match and then having to miss it at the last second.

As of now, you have Charlotte as a heel who is fine in that role. But then you have Ronda playing face. And to be fair, she's gotten fair reactions the last few weeks on SD. But at Mania? I just wonder how that crowd is gonna be.

I think it's possible these 2 have a really good to great match. But I also think it could be a mess.


----------



## Frost99

The "creative" team on this year's WM
#MEH


----------



## Jersey

Ronda wins just so Charlotte can get off my screen and STFU


----------



## Mutant God

Ronda preparing for the match


----------

